
Newsletter uses algo to ID best startups for NYC engineers - asanwal
http://cbinsights.us1.list-manage1.com/subscribe?u=0c60818e26ecdbe423a10ad2f&id=6f9c1adc65
======
asanwal
Life is too short to work at a crappy startup so we're launching this
newsletter to hopefully fix that.

It's free and every issue will identify 8-15 startups based on the CB
Insights' Mosaic score/algorithm which was initially funded with support from
the National Science Foundation.

More on Mosaic here for those interested

[https://www.cbinsights.com/company-
mosaic](https://www.cbinsights.com/company-mosaic)

